# Grooming before first show



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

We have our first show this weekend and my Angel is going through her coat change. Constant matting every time you blink. I am planning on doing the big bath, grooming session the night before we leave. I have Coat Handler Shampoo and the EZ Groom Silky Almond Shampoo. I am wondering which would of these shampoos might help with less matting. I have the Coat Handler Conditioner also. Any thoughts on this? I have not used the Silky Almond yet, it just came this week. Maybe it would be best not to try the new shampoo before our first show!?!? You are all so wonderful with your advice. I am learning a lot here. Thank you!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

This is just me personally, but I never try out new grooming products right before a show. If you don't like what they do to the coat, you are going to end up having to redo all of the grooming...I would wait and experiment with new products during a regular grooming session. Then...if you like the results, you know that you are safe using the products for the show bath.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

My guess is that if you've used Coat Handler in the past and liked it, then you should stick with it - especially if you are grooming the night before and can't do it in the morning.


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you. I guess it was a silly question. I think I am nervous about the show and frustrated with the mats. 

No matter how hard I am working on her she mats right back up.

Wish I had a magic wand


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I completely agree with Diane (windfallhavs). Don't try something new the night before or the morning of a show. Stick with what you know. If she is blowing coat, she's going to blow it no matter what the product is that you use.

Good luck!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Boo for blowing coat. This is a late tip as you already did your show, but I had to experiment a ton to see what worked for Tito's coat. He has been to three shows now, and I think I kinda figured it out. I have to wake up and bathe/groom him the day of the show. His hair is just too kinky curly to do it any earlier. I tried night before and morning of and did not the same results. Throughout the week I spray tons of leave in conditioner and brush him. I spent 4 hours grooming him Sunday morning this last show. Not kidding. He pottied, was bathed with tons of conditioner, and then blow dried until he was as close to perfect as my patience would allow. I think the best you can do is brush consistently for the mats, and bring tons of diluted CH conditioner with you for your show day and possibly a blow dyer for last minute touches. I started using Isle of Dogs products because I found the coat handler shampoo was just a little too strong. You have to play around with it to find what works for you (dont test it show day like the ladies have already mentioned). Good luck in the ring and always remember to have fun!


----------

